

Show HN: the technology and the game I am working on for months - liuliu

For impatient reader: http://api.alii.tv/ and http://pprevolution.com/<p>It is not finished yet (obviously). We are still working on new feature, bug fixes and more browser support.<p>The motion control API for now only works on Firefox/Windows and Firefox/Mac (of course you can copy the bundle to /Library/Internet Plugins/ so that it also works on Google Chrome/Mac). It will initiate another process to do hand detection, don't panic if you see another process called amcex in your activity monitor.<p>What it does? Visit http://api.alii.tv/console.html get some initial feelings. Put you hand in front of your webcam (0.5 ~ 1.5 meters is perfect), making the palm facing the webcam, you should see the blue/red dot moves with your hands. You can get readings by binding callback in the javascript, and that is it.<p>http://api.alii.tv/showcase/asteroid.html is a little game that utilize the API.
http://pprevolution.com/ is a heavier one (Facebook Game with Flash).<p>Any feedback is welcome. You can drop emails to me, too: liu@alii.tv
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

\+ <http://api.alii.tv/>

\+ <http://api.alii.tv/console.html>

\+ <http://api.alii.tv/showcase/asteroid.html>

\+ <http://pprevolution.com/>

